# If Apple wins lawsuit, and no Android what will you do?



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Just wondering fellow rootzies ( My new word) what will you do if the Apple lawsuit does spell doom for Android. Personally, I will go back to a flip phone before I am forced to have any Apple products. What will you do?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't the lawsuit against Samsung not android as a whole?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

If Apple wins, they can use that as a hedge against other OEM's to destroy Android, both in the phone market and tablet markets. All it takes is one win to cripple an industry that Motorola worked pretty hard to build up. (I mean, the original Droid phone did put Android on the market)

If Apple does win though, I will indeed go back to using basic phones as I will never use an i(insert word here) in my life again. I'm actually considering on selling my iPod after I wipe it clean as I'm going to use my phone as a media player instead. Apple wants to create a monopoly on the market, and monopolies should be illegal at least in the US. Of course, they'll also have to deal with anti-trust issues too, but then again, Apple fanbois will probably pay all the fees anyway for it to go away, so I guess that doesn't matter.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Android isn't going anywhere. There's too many people using it and too much money tied up in it among various companies. There may continue to be legal battles over individual features for awhile, but it's here to stay.


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, I don't expect it to actually pose a real threat of Android being done away with, but I like philosophy. As in I am philosophically against Apple.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Its possible it could, but the other bit is if Google finally enters the legal battles like they should have when all this originally started. But it still a ways for the moment, so long as the judges are smart enough to realize that Apple is actually stealing ideas instead of inventing their own. Android does what Apple don't.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd go to WPx or back to dumb phones. Or just keep using my Galaxy Nexus until it dies.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Import Chinese Android devices, go WP, or go back to a dumbphone. Apple gets nada from me.


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

nhat said:


> Import Chinese Android devices, go WP, or go back to a dumbphone. Apple gets nada from me.


These. I would totally go wp or dumb phone. I would carry a cup with a string attached to one end and hope someone was on the other end before iPhone. I would send smoke signals, get a carrier pigeon, write a letter, or try to bring back the pony express before an iPhone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Cut off my dick. I would not want to reproduce anymore if this is what the world has come to.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Cut off my dick. I would not want to reproduce anymore if this is what the world has come to.


Dude, just get snipped so you're shooting blanks. No reason to deprive yourself of sexy time. There's too many women out there in the world that need some sexual healing.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Indeed. There will be some sad faces needing comfort if this goes down.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

nhat said:


> Dude, just get snipped so you're shooting blanks. No reason to deprive yourself of sexy time. There's too many women out there in the world that need some sexual healing.


Especially the iPhone carrying women needing that void filled that apple just can't do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

The BIGGEST effect that this could possibly have is on the US population alone, Android will still persist, Android will continue to dominate the Global market, and those of us who want android devices will still be able to get them via overseas imports, granted they will cost more as there will be a fair markup on the phones themselves


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

shreddintyres said:


> The BIGGEST effect that this could possibly have is on the US population alone, Android will still persist, Android will continue to dominate the Global market, and those of us who want android devices will still be able to get them via overseas imports, granted they will cost more as there will be a fair markup on the phones themselves


my penis is safe


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I really do hope that Google are able to successfilly find a common ground with the courts with relation to some of the stupid patents Apple has claimed recently. Hopefully it wont involve them having to pay a licensing fee just to make use of basic smartphone functionality.

If Android dies and we're gonna be forced to live inba world that reads out of a George Orwell piece - then Ima gonna go look into a Windows phone, unless they plan on destroying them which is likely - to which I will then go back to my old Razrs.

Id rather cut off my right hand (if you know what I mean) than be reduced to buying their overrated, overpriced trash.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

They wont mess with Microsoft as they have as much money as they do. Apple goes after smaller fish and not ones their own size. Why you think apple went after samsung and not Google? You want to kill something you go after the heart and that's Google.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

Samsungs no small player presently they out sell apple by a large margin and are not just limited to sales in phones and computers, apple is grasping at straws trying to reinforce its dwindling place in the market place

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> They wont mess with Microsoft as they have as much money as they do. Apple goes after smaller fish and not ones their own size. Why you think apple went after samsung and not Google? You want to kill something you go after the heart and that's Google.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Microsoft and Apple also have an agreement to share certain software features. Microsoft has no worries about being sued by Apple.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah thats my issue with Google - they hardly ever get involved. I dont know how valuable the patents they paid 13bil for the purchase of Motorola are - but I think Google should begin showing why they are a major contenders before it's too late


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

You guys may wanna check the topic I just posted. Google just sued Apple with some of the Moto stuff. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32690-google-fights-back-against-apple-with-some-of-the-moto-patents/


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

gnusus said:


> You guys may wanna check the topic I just posted. Google just sued Apple with some of the Moto stuff. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32690-google-fights-back-against-apple-with-some-of-the-moto-patents/


Very nice!

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope theyre successful in sorting out some sort of licensing fee - I think a complete import ban on some of the Apple products is a bit overkill


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe Google wants to give apple a taste of their own medicine.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe Google wants to give apple a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


They should. No one denies that apple has changed the world of smartphones. However, they can't claim the right to all ideas about smartphones ever.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe Google wants to give apple a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Thats what I thought at first as well but we Android folk shouldnt be as low as Apple to want a ban. Android was built on choice and those fools out there have the right to buy Apple products. Let em wallow in their ignorance - just let Apple pay for the licensing for stuff they blatantly rip off.

Sent from my MB525


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well when another company threatens your livelihood. Sometimes you need to become the aggressor and beat them at their own game. How many android based phones has apple wanted banned? Can't act like a hippy all the time and let people walk all over you. Sometimes you need to drop the peace sign and pick up the big stick and strike back.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Android doesn't really represent Google's livelihood - they make the majority of their money from search. even the bulk of the money they make specifically from Android comes from search and ad sales.

as I said in the other thread, it's nice to see them supporting their OEMs, who continue to be the target of Apple's litigation, but I'm not exactly thrilled by the prospect of more lawsuits.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

True but you don't want to another company to tear down what you have built and invested time and money to build. Yeah sucks there's another lawsuit but I think its needed to start putting apple in their place.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Software patents suck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with number5toad that it is good they are sticking up for their OEMs and that there should be a lot less lawsuits going around.

Its funny cause I read on -----

http://m.cnet.com/news/google-time-to-ditch-our-current-software-patent-system/57496747

(Link may be weird as im on my phone)

.. that Google are actually over the system of filing patents and the subsequent legal issues following - saying that it limits the ability for developers to innovate. I agree with them on this one to an extent, but why have they in that case used Motorola's patents to initiate another legal dispute. Seems a bit hypocritical to me.

Sent from my MB525


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/8/16/3247092/judge-to-apple-youre-smoking-crack

Knew it all along. They were smoking crack...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Its times like this I would love to be in the courtroom to hear that lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I *HATE* Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Tell us how you really feel. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

don't hold back now...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

android17 said:


> I agree with number5toad that it is good they are sticking up for their OEMs and that there should be a lot less lawsuits going around.
> 
> Its funny cause I read on -----
> 
> ...


their back is more or less against the wall here - all of their OEMs have been attacked in court, and if keep playing Switzerland then they'll lose manufacturers who are willing to make Android devices to other OSes. they have to do something.

my worry in this case is that the patents in question are far more wonkish than the ones Apple is trying to defend in court right now...pinch to zoom and swipe to unlock are instantly recognizable features that people immediately associate with smartphones (which, for a lot of customers, means with the iPhone). the patents described here are a lot more esoteric. that could work either way for Google in the end.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

number5toad said:


> their back is more or less against the wall here - all of their OEMs have been attacked in court, and if keep playing Switzerland then they'll lose manufacturers who are willing to make Android devices to other OSes. they have to do something.
> 
> my worry in this case is that the patents in question are far more wonkish than the ones Apple is trying to defend in court right now...pinch to zoom and swipe to unlock are instantly recognizable features that people immediately associate with smartphones (which, for a lot of customers, means with the iPhone). the patents described here are a lot more esoteric. that could work either way for Google in the end.


I see your point - the last thing Google need is OEMs backing out of the Android biz because they don't feel supported.

The proposed patent infringements are a bit iffy but we're just gonna have to wait and see whether Apple has ben proven guilty and are in turn, willing to comply with a hefty licensing fee to put them at bay.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I highly doubt that Android is going anywhere. If Samsung goes down, we have other OEMS like HTC (One series, not a solid slab of glass) and Motorola (Sharp diagonal corners mean technically not a rectangle) that Apple will have a harder time targeting. If the US market vanishes, we'll be able to import our Android goodness from other countries. To answer the question though, say Android completely vanishes...

For now, I'd go back to a dumbphone once my current one dies. I refuse to support walled gardens with my money, so that automatically rules out iOS and Windows Phone. I despise non-native apps so that rules out that HTML5 based OS that Mozilla is working on. So, I'd bide my time until a truly open and powerful mobile OS appears again. Probably would keep an eye on WebOS now that it's being open sourced, and hope that it either gets new hardware or gets hacked onto an existing device.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Apple won against Samsung not Android. Life continues and Apple still looks like giant bullies.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The lawyers are probably off celebrating their earnings by smoking cocaine right now.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

don't be ridiculous. I know a LOT of lawyers, and none of them smoke cocaine. they all inject it like rational people.


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

This whole court system is a mess. You can sue for 1 billion dollars because another company's phone is a rectangle? Wtf. Maybe innovation will lead us to having trapezoidal shaped phones or cone shaped phones. I don't understand how apple can sue because something is a similar shape, but they blatantly steal something like androids notification pull down menu and nobody raises a brow. I really hope this outcome gives apple a worse reputation and they see a steady decline in sales. I for one will never buy nor recommend any product they make after displaying such arrogance. My work phone is a 4s and my personal phone is a thunderbolt with liquids ics rom. Apples products are just so dull and bland I don't see why people are so crazy over them. I think this is the beginning of a never ending pissing match lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The only thing I give Apple credit for is that the interface is pretty. Aside from that, iOS sucks. Thing is, even if its just Samsung, who says Apple wouldn't sue HTC for the One series? Those look like rectangles to me too. Motorola gets a pass since their phones lately have this curve on the corners that don't quite make them a rectangle, but other than that.. Apple is going after OEM's which could hurt the US market. Yes, we can import phones, but at a cost. But yeah, our court system is a mess, and it won't get any better anytime soon I'm afraid...


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

I think apple just has a personal vendetta against Samsung, didn't they have a falling out over some chips that Samsung was making for Apple or something? And now some poor kids in a sweatshop are making them at Foxconn somewhere overseas? You're right almost every phone nowadays looks like a rectangle what's to stop them from suing everybody with a cellphone that has a glass front. What's next, Ford sues Chevy for making a truck with 4 wheels and an engine? Taco bell sues Dell taco for making a meat filled hard corn shell with cheese?!?!

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Even my old LG dumb phone from way before the iphone was shaped like a rectangle.


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

Cumbiscuit said:


> I love lamp.


It smells like a turd covered in burnt hair!

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5938219/why-the-apple-v-samsung-ruling-may-not-hold-up

Very in-depth discussion of the shenanigans that went on. It is seeming highly unlikely that Apple will have a leg to stand on in the end and that this will be overturned in full. Worse case scenario is that Samsung will have exceptionally sound grounds for appeal, which unfortunately for Apple will in time push this all the way to the Supreme Court where the prior art argument will be considered intelligently. Once that happens one can only hope that Apple's patents will be rendered utterly invalid as they should be. Even if the verdict is simply overturned it gives strong ammunition to anyone else going up against Apple in regards to the weakness of their attempt at claiming patentable UI.

Should the _exact_ specifications of a device be protected from duplicates? Yes. Should rectangular phones with rounded edges and wedge-shaped laptops be subject to that same standard? Never.


----------

